# Geneza Pharmaceuticals (GP)???



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on this brand? Particularly Test C?


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 2, 2010)

i actually found their site yesterday while looking for anastrozole.  i was curious about their legitimacy also.  they seem to have good prices.  i was gonna put a link in a thread to get opinions, but i didn't know if that was cool to do here or not.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 2, 2010)

Its not cool to reveal sources on here.


----------



## Buzzard (Feb 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Its not cool to reveal sources on here.



Exactly... I was referring to the brand.


----------



## lennoxchi (Feb 2, 2010)

i've used gp's dbol about 6 months ago, it was a little under dosed imo, but not bad and cheap so theres a trade off


----------



## littlemoney31 (Feb 5, 2010)

Ran it...ran it...ran it.  As far as i'm concerned, empty gear.  I would steer clear.  Nothing like sticking 2-3 times weekly only to make no gains. I'll forever pass on this brand of garbage.


----------



## rambo123 (Mar 4, 2010)

*geneza*

I recently had tested some test prop vials from Geneza. They appeared notably underdosed!


----------



## Buzzard (Mar 5, 2010)

rambo123 said:
			
		

> I recently had tested some test prop vials from Geneza. They appeared notably underdosed!



Really... Sounds very scientific. Please advise as to the specifics of your 'testing'


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 5, 2010)

rambo123 said:


> I recently had tested some test prop vials from Geneza. They appeared notably underdosed!



Where did you get it tested??

/V


----------



## weldingman (Mar 6, 2010)

I have always heard there gear is great quality gear.


----------



## Doogsy (Mar 6, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Anyone have any thoughts on this brand? Particularly Test C?



The Test E and EQ is legit


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 6, 2010)

Rambo, did you forget where you got your test tested?  


/V


----------



## rambo123 (Mar 7, 2010)

It was tested in a certified lab though I am not sure if the source of the test prop was reliable.


----------

